# Labor starting?



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm new to this... She's not. We acquired this lovely lady on 08/02. She apparently came ready to go. 

I've attempted to upload some pics. The daylight pic is from a couple days ago. The one with artificial lighting is moments ago. 

She has been breathing heavy all day and yesterday. Became disinterested in going outside today and ate very little hay or grain at dinner time. More affectionate than usual in the past few days.


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok maybe this is both pics now?


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Top pic is today. Bottom pic taken outdoors is a couple days ago. She has been laying on this old couch in the goat barn all day and only eating fresh greens I've brought in today. Also noticed a lot of burping.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Only seeing one photo but based on your description it sounds like she is very close. Is she still up & moving around? Is her udder tight to touch? Any discharge?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah! Now I see both! Hmmm does she seem like she feels okay? Her udder doesn't seem too tight. Hard to say if the kids have dropped down on her right side - is she looking "hollow"?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

As for the heavy breathing... when they are carrying multiples space can become limited in there so the heavy breathing is typical!


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Her udder is not really tight. I just took this pic because I thought it looked like discharge...


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't really think she looks hollow, but I look at her every 15 mins so I don't know if I would even know. Not knowing when she was bred is killing me! I can barely sleep!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Could you take a couple full body pictures of her from each side, and a full height pic from the rear? Maybe fresh eyes will notice something. Also, have you felt the top of her rump? Can you feel ligaments or is she real loose so you can close your thumb and fingers around her spine on her tailhead?

hopes she kids soon for you! good luck :kidblue::kidred:


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

I went out a few times to get better pics and she is laying down comfortably. So I just sat with her a little and watched for any noticeable contractions. Nothing noticeable. Anything changes I will post here. Thanks!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Labor discharge tends to be Amber colored, and hangs down almost to the ground. Of course goats won't always have discharge like that, but it's what I look for lol. Her udder should also become tight and shiny soon before kidding...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Any babies yet ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies?


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Still nothing. She was a lot more active today than the past few days where she (Her name is Totes, by the way) was laying around most of the time and burping and farting a lot! So, maybe she was very uncomfortable from excess gas or something. Guess we still have awhile to go. I calculate that from the day we got her (latest possible bred date) it's 12/24 for 145 days and 01/02 for 155. But it could have happened anytime before we got her so... Anytime from now until 01/02. Ugh!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't think she'll wait till January. Within a week or so is my guess.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it most likely will be at the end of DEC as you had indicated first, give or take.


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen kid movement on the left side? I just did! I've always felt it on her right side, down low, near the end of her ribcage. But I just saw major movement on her left side high, near the spine almost. Could that be a sign? I got a video... Can I post video here?


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

We got her at an farm swap, so I'm wondering if a buck got to her that day. That would be the latest due dates (145-155 days) of 12/24-01/02. I have no idea! 

She is also a Nigerian dwarf if that helps any. I will upload the pics I just took.


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Where my fingers are is where I felt and saw the kid moving. Notice it's on the left and very high. Any thoughts?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Rumen is the left side, so that is most likely what you felt, an active rumen is pretty lively.


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Really? Even with sharp feeling edges? It was moving and seriously sticking out at times. It was just like the baby movement but in a very odd place. Thought it might have something to do with lining up for the birth canal?


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

I wish I could post the video! It shows some serious movement. The book I have doesn't show how they get lined up for delivery.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

She looks close!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Unless you could feel definite feet, that's just the rumen. I was fooled too when I first started breeding


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

How us she doing?


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

She has been in good spirits today. Came out of the barn for a little while and hung around outside for an half hour or so. Then back to lay down. I'm glad she isn't looking so miserable but I'm ready already! Lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , its a wait and hurray up sort a thing , lolol…
Sorry she's driving you crazy  Hoping its a speedy and safe delivery for your girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yep I have one doe that looks like she has an alien in there trying to get out but its just her rumen.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Come on you goats pop out some babies already!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything?!?


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

We have a baby on the ground. She might be going for a second one. Not sure yet. All white. Not sure sex yet.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

So cute!!!!!!! Congrats hopefully more!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Kid #2
Both seem to be female! From what we can tell... Yay!! Twin girls!!!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Sooo cute. Well you can really tell the difference between a buck and doe. So happy kidding went smooth.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Well they both are girls then! Lol. Yay! And phew! I was holding my breath through half of the first one.


----------



## CcBackAch (Nov 13, 2014)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Yay!! Super cute! I'm so happy for you and your goat!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats! Super cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Do they both have waddles??


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow..cute girls! I love the one with her make-up on 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Now, since I have no idea who the buck was, are there any tell tale signs that they are crossed. Just for my personal knowledge. We are keeping these girls. I'm just wondering if the buck could have been something other than nigerian dwarf. Kids were 4.8 lbs and 5.8! Big girls!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

From what I know that's pretty big for ND babies, sounds like dad was a standard. Glad she didn't have trouble.


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes, both have waddles! Like mom!


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

I love the made-up girl also. They are especially special. Born on my dads bday (passed almost four years ago). So we named the little girl with the markings Kas (like the Cas part of Cassie) in honor of him (his initials).


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Ohhh that's makes it even more special and memorable 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats, they are adorable! I'm so glad everything went well, and you got two beautiful new does!!


----------

